# CANFORGEN 040/19 - Patches and T-shirts



## dimsum (17 Mar 2019)

I mean, I get the idea...but how many people will shell out $ for embroidered sqn blue and "Sqn colour" t-shirts?  Esp if the sqn colour ones are only to be worn on Fridays?  



> CANFORGEN 040/19 C AIR FORCE 09/19 151307Z MAR 19
> CHANGE TO CADO 1/006 - OPERATIONAL DRESS
> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Mar 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I mean, I get the idea...but how many people will shell out $ for embroidered sqn blue and "Sqn colour" t-shirts?  Esp if the sqn colour ones are only to be worn on Fridays?



Whew... I thought there was going to be some messing around with flight suits, leather jackets and 'Top Gun' sunglasses....


----------



## dimsum (17 Mar 2019)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Whew... I thought there was going to be some messing around with flight suits, leather jackets and 'Top Gun' sunglasses....



If "messing around" meant "get some more", I'd welcome the change.


----------



## kev994 (17 Mar 2019)

Thanks but I’ll pass.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Mar 2019)

The CADO requires everyone to go get a Velcro patch on the fleece jacket so you can put the flag on it too.  Lots of...useful changes  ;D...in the CADO.  

I think most people would be happy if they could get a flight suit to put any patches on that wasn't thread-bare.  That's not a fashion issue, either, that's part of my dual-layer.  I'll worry about embroidered t shirts when the ALSE issues are solved...


----------



## SeaKingTacco (17 Mar 2019)

I've now been around long enough that my full colour Sqn patches and embrodiered tee-shirts are back in "style".  I wonder if I have enough time left before I retire to see it all cycle back to low vis again?


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Mar 2019)

Am I the only one picturing this from that one bit of the CANFORGEN?


----------



## dapaterson (17 Mar 2019)

See, I was thinking more along the lines of tie dye...


----------



## MJP (17 Mar 2019)

The one thing I like about the way they did it the patches aspect was to authorize them but also delineate what was public vs personal/non-publically funded. It saves time and effort staffing up requests for this badge or that badge but regardless if approved, it is clear if it is optional then it procured without public funds.  As much as I hate buttons and bows I think it may be worthwhile for all L1s to come up with their variant of this CANFORGEN, especially CJOC as you can spend an entire tour trying to get a badge bought at NPF/personal expense approved.


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Mar 2019)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> The CADO requires everyone to go get a Velcro patch on the fleece jacket so you can put the flag on it too.  Lots of...useful changes  ;D...in the CADO.
> 
> I think most people would be happy if they could get a flight suit to put any patches on that wasn't thread-bare.  That's not a fashion issue, either, that's part of my dual-layer.  I'll worry about embroidered t shirts when the ALSE issues are solved...



Because velcro never hurt anyone involved in aero-space operations, right?

Oh, wait... Apollo 1

"Another major finding was that the prevalence of flammable materials inside the Apollo 1 cabin further increased the risk of fire.

After the accident, NASA reduced the amount of flammable Velcro in the crew cabin, and tested many of the capsule's materials for flammability."


https://www.space.com/14379-apollo1-fire-space-capsule-safety-improvements.html


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Mar 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Am I the only one picturing this from that one bit of the CANFORGEN?



that message is being forced down the throats of the masses pan-CAF already...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Mar 2019)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Because velcro never hurt anyone involved in aero-space operations, right?
> 
> Oh, wait... Apollo 1
> 
> ...



The AF fleece isn't approved for flying duties...but I do have 6 Velcro patches on my flight shirt and 5 on my jacket  :Tin-Foil-Hat:

I'm usually more worried about the 50k+ pounds of POL and thousands of pounds of search/kill stores that are part of the party I'm sitting over/around though


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Mar 2019)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> See, I was thinking more along the lines of tie dye...



The pattern is overly aggressive in design and the pink appears somewhat faded;  I'm curious why the pink is being subjected to weaker colouring than the blues and white and feel concerned for how pink might feel about this.


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Mar 2019)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> The pattern is overly aggressive in design and the pink appears somewhat faded;  I'm curious why the pink is being subjected to weaker colouring than the blues and white and feel concerned for how pink might feel about this.



Mr.Pink would approve.... or Joe will bust his chops again https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4W5KhfJHF_4


----------



## AlDazz (13 May 2019)

What an interesting transformation of our forces. This loosening of the the dress standards to raise mortal is a bit of a smoke screen. Members of the forces take pride in what they do and how well they do it. T-shirts and patches don't creatate this training does.


----------



## NavalMoose (14 May 2019)

> What an interesting transformation of our forces. This loosening of the the dress standards to raise mortal is a bit of a smoke screen. Members of the forces take pride in what they do and how well they do it. T-shirts and patches don't creatate this training does



And yet we can't roll our CADPAT sleeves up in the summer when we get too warm


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 May 2019)

NavalMoose said:
			
		

> And yet we can't roll our CADPAT sleeves up in the summer when we get too warm



Can't protect your arms from IEDs with your sleeves rolled up  :tsktsk:


----------



## Remius (14 May 2019)

Years ago I was an instructor at the battle school.  The CSM for Combat Skills Coy explained that we always had our sleeves down because in the combat arms we were always ready.  I thought this was an Army Combat arms thing that became the norm over the years.   It was a symbolic thing more than anything else but reinforced a certain way of thinking.  My memory of the whole thing is hazy because I could care less about sleeves down or up one way or another.


----------



## Remius (14 May 2019)

AlDazz said:
			
		

> What an interesting transformation of our forces. This loosening of the the dress standards to raise mortal is a bit of a smoke screen. Members of the forces take pride in what they do and how well they do it. T-shirts and patches don't creatate this training does.



You are not wrong but I know several females that were elated with pony tails and making pantyhose optional.


----------



## dimsum (14 May 2019)

Remius said:
			
		

> You are not wrong but I know several females that were elated with pony tails and making pantyhose optional.



I'm not female, but there are several at the unit and I can understand why PONYTAILFORGEN was such a big deal.  For aircrew, women had to basically put their hair in a ponytail anyway to fit under the helmet - we don't always wear one but a ditching situation is hardly the time to remember to undo the bun.  After the flight, they have to run to the washroom or wherever to put their hair back in a bun.  

The ponytail thing just means they don't have to do that anymore.


----------



## ballz (14 May 2019)

Remius said:
			
		

> You are not wrong but I know several females that were elated with pony tails and making pantyhose optional.



Just as I was elated about BEARDFORGEN. We don't get many victories, so even the small ones feel monumental.


----------



## ballz (14 May 2019)

AlDazz said:
			
		

> What an interesting transformation of our forces. This loosening of the the dress standards to raise mortal is a bit of a smoke screen. Members of the forces take pride in what they do and how well they do it. T-shirts and patches don't creatate this training does.



You're right. I gave up on great, exciting, effective training a long time ago. BEARDFORGEN put a little more colour back into my heart.


----------



## Zoomie (14 May 2019)

You can’t roll up your sleeves anymore?   Maybe not with all the Velcro panels, but my old school LWCC certainly can.


----------



## NavalMoose (15 May 2019)

> You can’t roll up your sleeves anymore?   Maybe not with all the Velcro panels, but my old school LWCC certainly can.



I think it's a case of since those with  the newer CADPAT with all the velcro stuff can't roll up sleeves, then no one is allowed to do it.


----------



## Journeyman (15 May 2019)

ballz said:
			
		

> Just as I was elated about BEARDFORGEN. We don't get many victories, so even the small ones feel monumental.


"Bread and circuses," indeed.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 May 2019)

ballz said:
			
		

> Just as I was elated about BEARDFORGEN. We don't get many victories, so even the small ones feel monumental.



“The end of an unclouded day. Almost a happy one. Just one of the 3,653 days of his sentence, from bell to bell. The extra three were for leap years.” 

―  Alexander Solzhenitsyn,  One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich 

 ;D


----------



## IceBlue (15 May 2019)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> “The end of an unclouded day. Almost a happy one. Just one of the 3,653 days of his sentence, from bell to bell. The extra three were for leap years.”
> 
> ―  Alexander Solzhenitsyn,  One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich
> 
> ;D




Currently 8132 days into my sentence including 5 days for leap years    :tempertantrum:


----------



## edlabonte (15 May 2019)

Big Spoon said:
			
		

> Currently 8132 days into my sentence including 5 days for leap years    :tempertantrum:



You have been doing this a long time Big Spoon, If you're section has fancy patches i expect to see one in the mail.


----------



## IceBlue (15 May 2019)

edlabonte said:
			
		

> You have been doing this a long time Big Spoon, If you're section has fancy patches i expect to see one in the mail.



Consider it done


----------



## ballz (16 May 2019)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> "Bread and circuses," indeed.



I'll admit I had to look up your reference. I don't know if bringing back some semblance of common sense qualifies as superficial re: beards, pony tails, and pantyhose. Certainly not game changers given all the problems we face, but superficial maybe not.

But, what strikes me as odd about your comment, is the originator "used it to decry the selfishness of common people and their neglect of wider concerns. The phrase implies a population's erosion or ignorance of civic duty as a priority."

I've wasted enough time trying to create anything that looks like positive, tangible changes within this organization. I've also watched as a General who still hasn't become a salty pickle like myself still wastes his time, with little to no results, and I've come to accept the reality, that this machine requires utter and dismal failure before it will ever change. In the meantime, I'll be happy with my beard, but it's not for lack of caring of the bigger issues. I can do both at the same time, and unfortunately for the little hair I have left, I do.


----------



## Harris (5 May 2021)

Speaking of T Shirts, what is the (Roundel?) on this Air Force T Shirt?  The LCol during the CO/RSM Chat with the A/CDS meeting today.


----------



## Good2Golf (5 May 2021)




----------



## dimsum (5 May 2021)

Harris said:


> Speaking of T Shirts, what is the (Roundel?) on this Air Force T Shirt?  The LCol during the CO/RSM Chat with the A/CDS meeting today.


Looks like the roundel.


----------



## quadrapiper (5 May 2021)

Been hanging around our southern neighbours a bit too long?


----------



## SupersonicMax (5 May 2021)

Good2Golf said:


> View attachment 65081


Perhaps but if people are willing to pay for them because it makes them feel part of the team (whatever team that may be), was the RCAF wrong in allowing this?  My only reservation is with the staff time those initiatives eat.


----------



## Good2Golf (5 May 2021)

SupersonicMax said:


> Perhaps but if people are willing to pay for them because it makes them feel part of the team (whatever team that may be), was the RCAF wrong in allowing this?  My only reservation is with the staff time those initiatives eat.


Years and years ago, when all the squadrons wore whatever shirt they wanted, it wouldn’t have been a problem. The move to a plain dark blue t-shirt, balanced with a reasonable squadron/aircraft name tape on operational flying clothing seemed a reasonable way ahead. I think a non-standard white RCAF roundel seems an unnecessary twiddle, when the RCAF membership is already provided for by the CADPAT name tape.  Like I said earlier, it seems ‘unnecessary’.  🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## lenaitch (5 May 2021)

Canex?









						RCAF Roundel 3 pack T-shirt
					

*Navy shirt with an embroidered Air Force Roundel at the neck




					www.canex.ca


----------



## dapaterson (5 May 2021)

lenaitch said:


> Canex?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't that be an "Air Force shirt with an embroidered Air Force Roundel at the neck"?

(And where's that old "stir pot" emoji gone, anyways?"


----------



## Kilted (5 May 2021)

If the Air Force did it, you know it's going to happen elsewhere.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 May 2021)

Harris said:


> Speaking of T Shirts, what is the (Roundel?) on this Air Force T Shirt? The LCol during the CO/RSM Chat with the A/CDS meeting today.



GTG already provided the _*best*_ answer...I'll bore you with the official one.

Officially it is called a V-neck identifier (ref CADO 1-106 Operational Dress, Annex G).  Despite it being a CADO, the CADO wording is "This Order establishes the policy governing the regulations and details for the wear and badging of operational dress for Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) personnel". 

I guess the value in a V-neck identifier is in case you missed the RCAF rank...blue T-shirt....hands in pocket....various crests that are authorized for flight suits, CADPAT, ECUs, rain jackets...

*But wait, there's more*

There's an entire Annex in 106 dedicated to CF-18 SHOW SEASON DRESS.  😁


----------



## dimsum (6 May 2021)

Eye In The Sky said:


> I guess the value in a V-neck identifier is in case you missed the RCAF rank  to get people to buy stuff from unit kit shops


FTFY.


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 May 2021)

lenaitch said:


> Canex?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Collar rank? They seem to be trying to get closer to this effect...


----------



## Good2Golf (6 May 2021)

The ex-ALSEO in me is grinding my teeth at the polyester content of the CANEX shirt...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 May 2021)

dimsum said:


> FTFY.


that made me LOL


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 May 2021)

Good2Golf said:


> The ex-ALSEO in me is grinding my teeth at the polyester content of the CANEX shirt...


BGA -100/FOM etc states "shall adhere to the dual layer principle", not "shall adhere to the _effective_ dual layer principle..."


----------



## McG (6 May 2021)

Kilted said:


> If the Air Force did it, you know it's going to happen elsewhere.


The army used to have everyone wearing regimental coloured t-shirts and in some cases every company wore its own primary colour.


----------



## dimsum (6 May 2021)

Eye In The Sky said:


> BGA -100/FOM etc states "shall adhere to the dual layer principle", not "shall adhere to the _effective_ dual layer principle..."


It would have been nice to get blue Drifire shirts/long-johns.  The tan shirts were great - nice and light but long-sleeved.

Although, I've always wondered why when they changed the t-shirts from green to blue, they also changed the long johns to blue?  Why would the colour of long-johns matter?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 May 2021)

Because then, at a glance, anyone could tell who was _really_ wearing their long johns?  Make them both blue...


----------

